# size 15 clipless shoes?



## brzrkr26 (May 9, 2005)

What would be a good pair of clipless size 15 mtb shoes? In my New Balance 906's they translate to a 50 EU or 33 cm. Of course my experience with NB running shoes that I have to replace about every 3 months from running is that the different lasts are quite different, like with some I have to get 16's others I wear 15's. Just depends on the shoe.

They need to fit the stock Shimano M520 clipless. Besides my feet.

Unless I get eggbeaters or something; if they require a different shoe anyway. I don't know?


----------



## applegreenheckler (Feb 26, 2005)

Sidi come in sizes up to 52 think and they also come in wides


----------



## brewdog (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah, Sidi's the only co. that I'v eever seen that makes a shoe that size.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Sidi is the only one???*

no one else makes them? or even make a size 16?


----------



## bozizle (Aug 25, 2004)

*Sidi*

Nike use to make them but no longer. Diadorra I believe has 1 low end model in a 15 and Sidi is it! I have 3 pair 2 mtn. 1 road and wear a 51euro. They are deff. Italina shoes as long as they last so that one benefit to wearing them.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I heard that there is/was a guy in CO that would make custom MTB shoes.

Anybody know who that is?

I feel for you at size 15. I am borderline 13.5/14 and it's damn near impossible to find shoes for me. I found most Sidi's are too narrow for me. I have seen an occasional MTB shoe that big, but it is about as common as frog hair and four leaf clovers.


----------



## klydesdale (Feb 6, 2005)

jeffj said:


> I heard that there is/was a guy in CO that would make custom MTB shoes.
> 
> Anybody know who that is?
> 
> I feel for you at size 15. I am borderline 13.5/14 and it's damn near impossible to find shoes for me. I found most Sidi's are too narrow for me. I have seen an occasional MTB shoe that big, but it is about as common as frog hair and four leaf clovers.


Have you tried the Sidi Dominator in the Mega width? I wear 13 EEE in most dress and casual shoes and 14s in winter and hiking boots and a size 48 Dominator Mega are some of the most comfortable shoes I've worn. Here's a link to them on the Nashbar website.

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...and=&sku=13167&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=

The MSRP is somewhat expensive at $229.99 but from what I recall that's still over a hundred bucks less than what you'd pay for custom ones. And these shoes are very durable. Mine have over five years of year-round use on them and they're still going strong. I'd buy another pair in a minute if something happened to them.

(Hint: Use the Nashbar coupon codes often given in the MTBR "Where's the Best Deal" forum to save 10 - 20+% on these shoes.)


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

*lake mx101*

Yeah I've got size 15 feet (US), 50 (euro), 14 (aussie) and it's a pretty sad situation mtb shoe wise. Apart from the incredibly expensive sidi's, which I can't afford, there's the Lake mx101's. I've been using them for about 5 years and they're pretty good. Very comfy and all, not that stiff but beggars can't be choosers eh, I have seen some of their more serious mtb shoes in size 50 as well, but they seem to be available sporadically. If you're after serious mtb racing type shoes go for sidi, if you can cope with something more trail ridey and casual get the mx101's they're pretty cheap and not too bad. You have no other choice, it's so much fun having huge feet!

p.s. you can fit any type of pedal on them, and most clipless mtb shoes for that matter. Smimano clips fit, I use spd 545's.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

klydesdale said:


> Have you tried the Sidi Dominator in the Mega width? I wear 13 EEE in most dress and casual shoes and 14s in winter and hiking boots and a size 48 Dominator Mega are some of the most comfortable shoes I've worn. Here's a link to them on the Nashbar website.
> 
> http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...and=&sku=13167&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=
> 
> ...


Haven't come across the wide Sidi's. All I have seen were made for ski-feet. I'll keep my eyes open for them as I do like some of their features. I'd have to see them in person before I'd buy them.

I will say that I have seen more styles in the last year or so that will fit me than I have in a long time.


----------



## klydesdale (Feb 6, 2005)

jeffj said:


> Haven't come across the wide Sidi's. All I have seen were made for ski-feet. I'll keep my eyes open for them as I do like some of their features. I'd have to see them in person before I'd buy them.


I hear what you're saying about wanting to try before you buy. I'm very careful when it comes to the fit of shoes. If they don't fit comfortably right from the start, I don't buy them. When I was looking for MTB shoes several years ago, no one around here had the Dominator Megas in stock. My favorite LBS had the regular width Dominators in a 48. They fit pretty in all other area but were too narrow so I had them order me a pair of the Megas. They fit me nicely and are very comfortable, like slipping my feet into a pair of slippers. The shop is now regularly stocking the Mega Width in 48 and 49 and I've tried these shoes on for size and the newer ones feel every bit as comfortable as mine.

The only thing I don't like about my shoes (Dominator 3's) is that the lugs on the sole are fairly hard and this makes them slippery on some surfaces. But the newest generation Dominator 5 uses a different material for these lugs which appears to grip much better.


----------



## hrhitter (Dec 20, 2004)

I have these shoes in size 50. They are the only shoes I have ever owned and I like them


----------



## brzrkr26 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the input, I bought the Sidi's.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Keep Us Posted*



brzrkr26 said:


> Thanks for the input, I bought the Sidi's.


On what your long term thoughts are on them


----------



## brzrkr26 (May 9, 2005)

I've only used them once so far, so long term evaluation is going to take a while.

So far, they run larger in size than I expected, so they were kinda loose. I've fixed that with inserts. It would have helped if the shop I ordered them from had some way to measure or determine exactly what shoe size was best. I could have gone with 50's instead of 51's.

While walking, they like to roll outside. This doesn't make me happy. I've already trashed my left ankle trail running, so I don't like shoes that roll easily. I'm going to have to pay attention when I have to carry.

On the bike, I think they work great. I just need to get used to my feet being attached to the pedals now.


----------



## skyblau (Apr 5, 2004)

*Get a pair of LAKE MX 101 as well...*



brzrkr26 said:


> So far, they run larger in size than I expected, so they were kinda loose. I've fixed that with inserts. It would have helped if the shop I ordered them from had some way to measure or determine exactly what shoe size was best. I could have gone with 50's instead of 51's.


I had to change the inserts on my Mega 50s too.



brzrkr26 said:


> While walking, they like to roll outside. This doesn't make me happy. I've already trashed my left ankle trail running, so I don't like shoes that roll easily. I'm going to have to pay attention when I have to carry.


That's why I have the LAKE MX 101 (size 50) as well as the SIDI's. When I know I will have to do a bit of walking then I use the LAKE shoes. The SIDI's are the best riding shoes but are dangerous as walking shoes because of the narrow heel.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

If anyone wants a pair of Sidi Dominator 4's in a huge size I have a pair 51's (US 16) for sale. I used them for 1 off road ride and 4 or 5 spinning classes. Great shoes but too big for me. I have really narrow feet and ended up buying some 50 narrows.

With a deposit I would be willing to let someone try them on too!

Make me an offer. I am eager to get rid of them!

Scott

Despite what the picture looks like the material in heel is not blue, it is black. The lighting and digi cam made it look blue.


----------



## bigE (Jan 22, 2005)

*I might be interested in these shoes*

I sent an e-mail with a few questions about these shoes. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## BigMike (Jan 23, 2006)

*Need Shoes*

I'm a definite Clydesdale. 6'9" 250 lbs....just got my first bike not too long ago. I am now looking to pick up some clipins. I think the only route I can go is Sidi....anyone know which size I would be? I am thinking 51 or 52....

Anyone have any for sale or know a place to pick them up?


----------



## slug420 (Jan 2, 2007)

wow they DO make a 16!


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

I have Sidi's size 50. They last me about 1.5 years of 12-15 a week use on and off-road.

Up to 2004 Specialized size 48 fit me. The new model didn't. But their Body Geometry was dreamy.

Sidi's are a shoe you never think of. Last year at Leadville, I was on the bike for almost 12 hours...my feet never had an issue...that's nice.


----------

